# 1 egg a day?



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

When Boss (Mr. Finicky eater) decides he likes something he *really* likes it! Hard boiled eggs are one of those things. 

It has come to me trying to crack and peel an egg for my salad for dinner in secret. He can be sleeping at the far end of the house and I will try to softly, quietly tap one on the counter and he comes a running begging for it.

He is rotated between Taste of Wild and EVO for kibble. He will be turning 2 this weekend. So I am curious if I gave him 1 hard boiled egg a day if it would be a bad thing?

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope! Back when we had chickens my guys got raw eggs every day.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

My friend had chicken houses... about 60,000 laying chickens... I brought home eggs all the time for my dogs. 

I only had one dog who couldn't take the eggs. He would lose his hair but only in the summer time when he was fed eggs. The rest of them always kept great looking coats. It was normal for them to get eggs every day.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

You are going to have to lower the Cone of Silence in order to peel your eggs in private! What an alert dog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Eggs are good, once in a while raw are ok, but if you are going to give them as frequently as daily you should boil them.

The white contains an enzyme called avidin that prevent the absorption of Biotin (part of the B complex vitamins). Cooking destroys avidin, but not biotin. Yolk is rich on biotin, so usually there is a natural balance between both and you don't see a deficcience unless you are counting on those eggs as your main source of biotins. But if the dogs actually lacks on biotin, the eggs are bad quality or the dog has a problem absorbing them, the first signal you'll see is dry skin and poor hair.

I don't peel them, my dog is pretty good at that when she doesn't eat them whole


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi gets an egg a day in his homemade food. His is cooked though because he doesn't handle raw eggs very well.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks! That is excellent news! I will keep an eye out for skin/coat changes just in case. 

He will eat raw, fried or scrambled eggs sometimes but other times turns his nose up at them. There is something about the hard boiled ones he seems to love and has yet to turn one down when offered. I have not tried to offer him one unpeeled so not sure what he would do but my guess is he would bat it around on the floor playing with it like he does ice cubes before consuming.

Also he seems to know the difference in the sound of a raw egg being cracked and does not react to that noise vs a hard boiled one which has him appearing beside me out of nowhere begging.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSD hard boiled one which has him appearing beside me out of nowhere begging.



LOL


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiEggs are good, once in a while raw are ok, but if you are going to give them as frequently as daily you should boil them.
> 
> The white contains an enzyme called avidin that prevent the absorption of Biotin (part of the B complex vitamins). Cooking destroys avidin, but not biotin. Yolk is rich on biotin, so usually there is a natural balance between both and you don't see a deficcience unless you are counting on those eggs as your main source of biotins. But if the dogs actually lacks on biotin, the eggs are bad quality or the dog has a problem absorbing them, the first signal you'll see is dry skin and poor hair.
> 
> I don't peel them, my dog is pretty good at that when she doesn't eat them whole


Oh Thank you Thank you Thank you. I knew there was a reason not to give too many raw eggs but I couldn't remember and kept forgetting to ask!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Good reminder for me too. my daughter makes herslef egg white omlettes, almost everyday and gives the yolks to the dogs so now I know that is okay.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaionce in a while raw are ok, but if you are going to give them as frequently as daily you should boil them.


I disagree. The study done with avidin/biotin and the deficiencies was done on monkeys long ago who had to eat a MASSIVE amount of eggs whites to cause a problem. 

Giving a raw egg a day is nothing to worry about and to me good practice as they are the most perfect of the proteins.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's the study, http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/29/1/1.pdf


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay, too, gets raw eggs 5-7 times per week. Somedays she gets more than one, somedays she gets one. Every so often we run out or I forget (bad puppy mom, I know). I cut them back over the last month when I have been trying to take a few pounds off of her, but she has always been fine with them.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LicanAntaionce in a while raw are ok, but if you are going to give them as frequently as daily you should boil them.
> ...


As I said in my post, usually there is no problem because the amount of biotin on the yolk compensates the effect of avidin and the deficiency effects are seen mostly in dogs that have other problems that prevent them to absorb nutrients. Since there is a small risk, it doesn't harm to know it exist, just in case.

But since to boil the eggs is practically no work, if *I* were going to feed eggs daily, I would boil them because it costs me nothing. I give one every now and then and usually I give them raw.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine like to get a bite of my eggs when I make them a few times a week.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LicanAntaionce in a while raw are ok, but if you are going to give them as frequently as daily you should boil them.
> ...


I've been wondering about this.... I was reading "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson last night and it said NOT to give raw eggs but didn't go into any explanation. But this book also just discusses what to look for in dry dog food, and doesn't mention raw - so I was taking it with a grain of salt! (I'm goint to try to feed raw I think).


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been feeding my puppy boiled eggs and he seems ok with it. I didn't dare to feed him raw eggs cuz I read online saying that raw eggs because raw eggs have bacteria and some dogs cannot take it. And try not to feed them too much salt because it can produce excessive thrist and urination.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.html


----------

